# toolcat or another skidsteer



## big pusher

I am thinking about adding a toolcat to my line up this year. I was just wondering how many people have plowed with them and how their production stacked up against a skidloader w/ a 10' box. I currently run two skidloaders w/ boxes and they do a good job but I was thinking that the 18mph of the toolcat compared to the 11mph of my 2-speed skidloaders might be nice. Would $40,000+ be better spent on a new toolcat or another large 2-speed skidloader w/ a box


----------



## elite1msmith

depends on a few things... due you have a use for a tool cat in the summer? due you have a use for a bobcat in the summer? i personally, i would have very few places that the tool cat could be used... its too heavy to drive across turf repedibly with out damaging it...unless the ground is really firm. it really cant do that much digging, cant dump its load into a big truck (at leat not that i know of) 

if you have a use for the bed, like with a spreader, for sidewalks , that might work nice.... i have also seen tool cats with a rear plow.... nice

i dont know how big of a pusher it could handle? 

just all things to consider-


----------



## WMHLC

I have a toolcat 5600T, and we use a 10ft protech push/pull on it. A toolcat will out plow a skid loader with the same push box any day of the week. You get much better traction with toolcat, and you can turn with a full box of snow. You just need about 1500lbs of ballast in the back, we put a half pallet of bagged salt on it, along with tailgate spreader, and you can't beat it in small lots. We use the toolcat in any size lot, and it runs circles around trucks and skid loaders. A skid with a full box, you lose traction and can't move.

I would purchase the toolcat. I thought ours would sit most of the summer, but we use it all the time for misc taks. It super nice to have the dump beds.


----------



## big pusher

WMHLC thanks for the information. Do you plow in high speed mode or is that only for transport? I am afraid that it would sit most of the summer but I suppose a third skidloader would too.


----------



## elite1msmith

WMHLC;581708 said:


> I have a toolcat 5600T, and we use a 10ft protech push/pull on it. A toolcat will out plow a skid loader with the same push box any day of the week. You get much better traction with toolcat, and you can turn with a full box of snow. You just need about 1500lbs of ballast in the back, we put a half pallet of bagged salt on it, along with tailgate spreader, and you can't beat it in small lots. We use the toolcat in any size lot, and it runs circles around trucks and skid loaders. A skid with a full box, you lose traction and can't move.
> 
> I would purchase the toolcat. I thought ours would sit most of the summer, but we use it all the time for misc taks. It super nice to have the dump beds.


good info , would like to see some pics this year in action xysport


----------



## WMHLC

We plow in Rabbit mode. I have some pics, but no snow. Maybe this year


----------



## elite1msmith

big pusher;581764 said:


> WMHLC thanks for the information. Do you plow in high speed mode or is that only for transport? I am afraid that it would sit most of the summer but I suppose a third skidloader would too.


i guess if you had a material yard at your shop , it could load your trucks, leaving a SS to jobsites...?

it sounds cool tho


----------



## powerjoke

they don't lift very high.

they only pick up 1500 lbs

mine has been broke down 10X more than my skid's......

but would i buy another one 


YOU BETCH'YA!

it's the handiest little gadget we have 

i am surprised to hear WMHLC say that it'll out work the SS....mine is a turf model and it is kinda helpless in the mud. but on snow the turf tires are great, but i still dont think it would outpush a Skid, but mine is always on the sidewalk crew and ocasionally a small lot.

maybe WMHLC is comparing it to a 743 or something????? but i think my bigger CaT's will outpush. but i dunno?

anyhow good luck with it. and i just priced a new one the other day.....would you be interested in a used one? it's got 600hrs on it

i am trying to buy a new toolcat and a A-300 so it may be traded, i don't know yet. 


PJ


----------



## big pusher

PJ Thanks for the insight. I think I want to go w/ a D-series toolcat. I don't suppose yours is a D-series? The skidloaders I have are cat 246 w/ 2-speed. I don't really have a need for a sidewalk machine at this time but the thought is to plow smaller lots (1 or 2 acres) and road it (18mph) between sites. Will I be dissappointed w/ it's production plowing and salting lots compared to plowing w/ large 2-speed skidloaders?


----------



## EGLC

I don't know much about plowing with either, in fact I have a thread about a very similar subject. However, I do think the toolcats are very unique machines, but personally for year-round use I would take a skid steer over one of those ANY day. Now, again I don't know what you do the rest of the year, maybe if you farm or are into property management the toolcat maybe a better choice for you.

Just my .000002


----------



## powerjoke

big pusher;582385 said:


> PJ Thanks for the insight. I think I want to go w/ a D-series toolcat. I don't suppose yours is a D-series? The skidloaders I have are cat 246 w/ 2-speed. I don't really have a need for a sidewalk machine at this time but the thought is to plow smaller lots (1 or 2 acres) and road it (18mph) between sites. Will I be disappointed w/ it's production plowing and salting lots compared to plowing w/ large 2-speed skidloaders?


we have a 246C two-speed too,

i defiantly agree with WMHLC with the toolcat handling the corner better, the rest of it i am gonna have to take his word for. because i have no experience plowing with our's

but to answer youre Q' about do i think you'll be disappointed?, absolutely not! We have had a few problem's with our's but i would still buy another one.

Mine is not a "D" series, but the one i got a price yesterday on was, the way i spec'd it was......every option excluding hi-flo($1200 option). it has the power bob-tach,C/H/A, road pkg. cd player, etc. and the price was $41k or about $36k for a stripped down model.

PJ


----------



## JD Dave

powerjoke;582547 said:


> we have a 246C two-speed too,
> 
> i defiantly agree with WMHLC with the toolcat handling the corner better, the rest of it i am gonna have to take his word for. because i have no experience plowing with our's
> 
> but to answer youre Q' about do i think you'll be disappointed?, absolutely not! We have had a few problem's with our's but i would still buy another one.
> 
> Mine is not a "D" series, but the one i got a price yesterday on was, the way i spec'd it was......every option excluding hi-flo($1200 option). it has the power bob-tach,C/H/A, road pkg. cd player, etc. and the price was $41k or about $36k for a stripped down model.
> 
> PJ


Is that with air and heat? Also have you seen the new ones you can get 3 point hitch and PTO. but the only problem is you can't get a dump bed with it.


----------



## big pusher

Dave I have seen the ones w/ a 3 point and the look pretty slick however I think I would prefer the dump bed for a spreader or cargo use.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

powerjoke;582205 said:


> they don't lift very high.
> 
> they only pick up 1500 lbs
> 
> mine has been broke down 10X more than my skid's......
> 
> but would i buy another one
> 
> YOU BETCH'YA!
> 
> it's the handiest little gadget we have
> 
> i am surprised to hear WMHLC say that it'll out work the SS....mine is a turf model and it is kinda helpless in the mud. but on snow the turf tires are great, but i still dont think it would outpush a Skid, but mine is always on the sidewalk crew and ocasionally a small lot.
> 
> maybe WMHLC is comparing it to a 743 or something????? but i think my bigger CaT's will outpush. but i dunno?
> 
> anyhow good luck with it. and i just priced a new one the other day.....would you be interested in a used one? it's got 600hrs on it
> 
> i am trying to buy a new toolcat and a A-300 so it may be traded, i don't know yet.
> 
> PJ


Come on Rick, they'll pick up more than 1500#'s.   They're just rated for 1500.

Once they're stuck, they're stuck, no doubt.

The D series has been far from trouble free as well, but I did get one of the first ones. But I won't go without one either. You just can't beat carrying tools in the back, or materials, plus the bucket or forks up front.

Can't compare with a SS, as I've never plowed with one, but in a tight lot with obstacles it will outplow a truck all year long. And torque\HP\traction is not an issue, I thought it might be so I mounted a 810 SS on it. Never again, it will be the 8611SS model if\when I add another.


----------



## snowcan

Yo Big Pusher, I traded in a 773 bobcat for a toolcat and never looked back, good road speed, way better visibility, easier to drive, two seater, throw a snowblower or salter in the back. Doesn't lift as high as the skid and not quite as much lift capacity but that didn't matter to me. Don't think I would go bigger than an 8 foot pusher, which is what is recommended by bobcat and use the lug tires for snow, not the turf tires...Cheers.


----------



## itsgottobegreen

I have had salopez toolcat for the last 2 months while working on his custom miniture hydraulic driven V box for it. I just finished it, works like a champ. Its the best damn tool I have ever borrowed. I sure as heck going to buy one come spring. Its easier to used than a skidsteer to load stuff in and out of the back of your truck. Its great to take the trash out to the end of the drive or go down to the main road to get the mail. etc. I know quite a few people who have bought them and will have nothing else.


----------



## dylan

I'm just starting my third season with my b series. It has over 1200 hours. I have a 7.5' western blade, a 10' pusher box and a 6' blower for it. I'm running truck M/S tires and 800 lbs of weight. deep wet snow will slow down the 10' pusher but I just move the big piles a little bit at a time. 
It's pretty useful in the summer too. Wood spliter, forks, dump box, bucket etc. I use it every day around the yard.


----------



## IMAGE

Dylan, I have looked at that pic a couple times before and never noticed it. Does that blower have a back drag edge on it? It looks like it was home made? Do you have any more pics of it up close?

Looking at it, it looks pretty simple. Both cylinders just retract pulling the one end up, and forcing the other end down. Anything complicated about it that I'm missing?


----------



## dylan

I added the backdrag to move snow away from garage doors. it works really well especially with all the weight of the blower on it. If i did it again I would only use one cylinder to make it easier and cut costs. It has been very reliable for the last few seasons. I've got some closeup pics somewhere. i'll dig them out for you.


----------



## Spudgunner

There's some great feedback in here. I have a 5600T ("D") and, ironically, am considering the addition of a skid. Certainly if I were doing alot of residential work where clearances can get very tight, I'd probably opt for another TC due to the superior visibility. However, I do some fairly lengthy stretches of "mountain subdivision" road where, IMO, rear visibility is not as critical.

This year my TC has had some pretty serious reliability issues and the negative impact of this on my business has been exacerbated by the fact that my TC is my only serious snow removal equipment. It seems most folks are not in that situation so the reliability issue may not be as big of an deal for some since most folks have equipment redundancy.

Suffice it to say that I would UNDOUBTEDLY opt for an extended warranty if I were to purchase a new TC. The extended warranty has saved my bacon, financially, this year. I estimate that I would have had to dump $4K-$6K into my TC this year (this includes renting other equipment while the TC was spending time at the Bobcat dealer) for repairs.

So...in some ways my situation is unusual but that shouldn't have had an impact on the reliability of the machine. (For the first year it was excellent but it went into the toilet this year.) I am pretty easy on machinery and have spent ALOT of face-time with Bobcat techs discussing TC reliability. No offense to other TC owners, but I would really make an effort to purchase a new or used "D" given these discussions.

I still like my TC and I think the concept is ultra-cool...but the honeymoon was over after the first year with this critter. Given all this trouble, would I buy one again to handle the type of snow removal that I do? Yes, probably so. FWIW, the piece of machinery that came in second in my decision process when I ultimately purchased my TC was a New Holland L175 skid. Unfortunately (?) I had headroom issues with that unit. The newest version of NH "L" series seems to be improved in this regard, BTW.

Good luck!


----------



## IMAGE

Dylan, thanks for the info. I look forward to some pics.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

dylan;745317 said:


> I added the backdrag to move snow away from garage doors. it works really well especially with all the weight of the blower on it. If i did it again I would only use one cylinder to make it easier and cut costs. It has been very reliable for the last few seasons. I've got some closeup pics somewhere. i'll dig them out for you.


Sweet, missed that when you posted it. Nice work.



Spudgunner;745355 said:


> There's some great feedback in here. I have a 5600T ("D") and, ironically, am considering the addition of a skid. Certainly if I were doing alot of residential work where clearances can get very tight, I'd probably opt for another TC due to the superior visibility. However, I do some fairly lengthy stretches of "mountain subdivision" road where, IMO, rear visibility is not as critical.
> 
> This year my TC has had some pretty serious reliability issues and the negative impact of this on my business has been exacerbated by the fact that my TC is my only serious snow removal equipment. It seems most folks are not in that situation so the reliability issue may not be as big of an deal for some since most folks have equipment redundancy.
> 
> Suffice it to say that I would UNDOUBTEDLY opt for an extended warranty if I were to purchase a new TC. The extended warranty has saved my bacon, financially, this year. I estimate that I would have had to dump $4K-$6K into my TC this year (this includes renting other equipment while the TC was spending time at the Bobcat dealer) for repairs.
> 
> So...in some ways my situation is unusual but that shouldn't have had an impact on the reliability of the machine. (For the first year it was excellent but it went into the toilet this year.) I am pretty easy on machinery and have spent ALOT of face-time with Bobcat techs discussing TC reliability. No offense to other TC owners, but I would really make an effort to purchase a new or used "D" given these discussions.
> 
> I still like my TC and I think the concept is ultra-cool...but the honeymoon was over after the first year with this critter. Given all this trouble, would I buy one again to handle the type of snow removal that I do? Yes, probably so. FWIW, the piece of machinery that came in second in my decision process when I ultimately purchased my TC was a New Holland L175 skid. Unfortunately (?) I had headroom issues with that unit. The newest version of NH "L" series seems to be improved in this regard, BTW.
> 
> Good luck!


Huh, so you're TC is a POS as well? PJ has had issues with his and mine hasn't exactly been a paragon of reliability either. Had issues from Day 1 with it that Bobcat didn't really do much about.

Fortunately, mine has not gone down in a storm, yet. But the repairs and types have been rather ridiculous for a machine that has been out so long.


----------



## Spudgunner

Mark Oomkes;745400 said:


> ...
> Huh, so you're TC is a POS as well?
> ...


Last year it was outstanding. This year, yes, it earned the coveted POS award. :realmad:
The Bobcat tech really went through the machine when it was in for service. Before this episode I had purchased the Service Manual so I could at least try to intelligently discuss some of the TC's innards. I drilled the poor tech for at least 3-4 hours both face-to-face and over the phone. He was great and very, very candid about TC's. (Or he completely fooled me.)

My confidence has been somewhat restored in the TC given my experiences (better than ever) with it since its repair. I still don't sniff it closely, though, in the fear that they simply "polished a turd".

In fairness, I gotta say, the Bobcat dealer has been super.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Spudgunner;745435 said:


> In fairness, I gotta say, the Bobcat dealer has been super.


My dealer has been awesome as well, helping out with items that may be out of warranty. But still, after spending that kind of money, I wasn't planning on having another Ford.


----------



## IMAGE

Thats the main thing that scares me about TC's. Every single person I see post about one, also mentions a tidbit about how it has spent too much time in the repair shop. They almost always say "I would buy another" and also say "It costs alot to fix and breaks down to often". I want to buy one to put on its own route, and it would not have a replacement if it went down, the rest of us would just have to work that much harder and absorb that route into our current routes for the night. Of course I want a new one, so I can get a loaner while its in the shop, but thier not open 24/7 to swap it during a storm. Heck, thier not even open at all on the weekends.(this in the town of Bobcat headquarters)


----------



## Mark Oomkes

IMAGE;745563 said:


> Thats the main thing that scares me about TC's. Every single person I see post about one, also mentions a tidbit about how it has spent too much time in the repair shop. They almost always say "I would buy another" and also say "It costs alot to fix and breaks down to often". I want to buy one to put on its own route, and it would not have a replacement if it went down, the rest of us would just have to work that much harder and absorb that route into our current routes for the night. Of course I want a new one, so I can get a loaner while its in the shop, but thier not open 24/7 to swap it during a storm. Heck, thier not even open at all on the weekends.(this in the town of Bobcat headquarters)


Image, not that it helps that much, but I have the cell number of my service manager, he said I can call him to get a replacement machine if I need it.

Still doesn't excuse the fact that these things should be more reliable. Like I said though, I haven't had any down time during a storm.


----------



## IMAGE

Mark when I buy one I am gonna tell them I will only purchase if they will do the same. And if they can guarantee they will have a TC for a replacement if it breaks down. Getting a skidder as a replacement while its in the shop just wouldn't work for the type of route it would have. Depending on how the cards play out during spring bidding I might get one for mowing this summer, if so at least it will give me some time to hopefully find any bugs during the low pressure time of the year.


----------



## A Man

I am also very interested in purchasing a toolcat. We service quite a few properties down town that I think it would work really well on. I have 3 bobcat skids and they have all be great, but I am concerned with the reliability issues I'm hearing about. What types of problem are you guys having with your machines?


----------



## Spudgunner

IIRC, early Toolcat "D" models had a problem with a "warped casting" that misaligned the motor with the hyd. pump. This problem is somewhat famous within TC circles and you might do a search on that if you are considering a used "D". I bought my TC with 120 hours on it. The previous owner went through two pumps, I think. I have since put about 750 hours on my TC with no problem in that particular area; however, I've had a number of hyd leaks and several electrical problems. This year, my TC went down during our most critical time due to a short in the wiring that made it so the controller couldn't communicate with the Fwd/Park/Rev switch on the steering column. I also had an RPM sensor go bad that made the TC unusable until I found a fix.

The problem with the Toolcat is that when it works...and that's actually pretty frequently...it works so dang well. IMO, that's why you see people like me posting about their TC problems and yet saying, "I'd buy one again."


----------



## A Man

Spudgunner;746194 said:


> IIRC, early Toolcat "D" models had a problem with a "warped casting" that misaligned the motor with the hyd. pump. This problem is somewhat famous within TC circles and you might do a search on that if you are considering a used "D". I bought my TC with 120 hours on it. The previous owner went through two pumps, I think. I have since put about 750 hours on my TC with no problem in that particular area; however, I've had a number of hyd leaks and several electrical problems. This year, my TC went down during our most critical time due to a short in the wiring that made it so the controller couldn't communicate with the Fwd/Park/Rev switch on the steering column. I also had an RPM sensor go bad that made the TC unusable until I found a fix.
> 
> The problem with the Toolcat is that when it works...and that's actually pretty frequently...it works so dang well. IMO, that's why you see people like me posting about their TC problems and yet saying, "I'd buy one again."


That's great information, thank you. Are aware wether or not they have made any changes on the new ones to prevent this from happeneing? Are there completely different generations, hopefully the newest being the best? I was planning on buying new.


----------



## Spudgunner

A Man;746377 said:


> That's great information, thank you. Are aware wether or not they have made any changes on the new ones to prevent this from happeneing? Are there completely different generations, hopefully the newest being the best? I was planning on buying new.


If you're referring to the casting problem, yes. A Bobcat tech told me that Bobcat faced the music and issued a Service Notice about it. The problem was on the earlier "D" model of the 5600T. The "D" model and the 5610 (the one with the 3-pt hitch on the back) are current production. However, if I were buying new at this time I would be pretty confident that this problem was "water under the bridge".

One problem that I have heard of, but not experienced, is with one of the rear tie rods being susceptible to bending. I've read on the web (YMMV) that Bobcat has acknowledged the problem...but the tech I talked to was not aware of it. Internet legend? I don't know.

FWIW, since you are buying new...Bobcat has several financing/warranty programs going on now. The URL for this info is/was www.bobcat.com/offers. Good luck to you!


----------



## bam

We have used a toolcat the past two seasons. 

It fit the need of a lighter weight machine that could clear an elevated parking deck, and then salt as well. One great addition was using an 8' pusher box for larger snows, as the client requires a rubber edged plow. We also have a snow bucket, broom, and snowblower for it.
For lighter snows the broom works fine. The salter is the bobcat branded snowex. It has been fine, since we are using bagged material, although if I send a Pickup truck with gas salter up there, it is quicker to apply salt.

My sub also has a toolcat. He has a Blizzard 810SS on the front. He can fly thru tight areas on the jobsite, and also ran down the road to a small complex we do, and was much more efficient than a pickup or utility body truck could plow it.

We rent ours, last season, there was a problem when the machine had six hours on it. The belt shredded off of it, due to something being misaligned. It was a widespread problem.

This year the dealer delivered one, then had to pick it up to flash the computer. It now has over 100 hours on it with no problems. 

The machine is a big asset, but with the site I deal with, I always can make on the fly changes to ensure no drop in service to the client.


----------



## Doom & Gloom

You going to need a trailer for it? http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=71150


----------



## Spudgunner

bam;746911 said:


> We have used a toolcat the past two seasons.
> ...
> We rent ours, last season, there was a problem when the machine had six hours on it. The belt shredded off of it, due to something being misaligned. It was a widespread problem.
> ...


A Man,
IIRC, this is exactly the symptom for the casting warping/misalignment problem according to my tech and from what I've read elsewhere.


----------



## A Man

Thanks, I really apreciate the info guys, renting might be possible as I only have a need it during the winter, altho I'm sure it would come in handy around the shop. I really like the concept of the toolcat and one of our goals as a snow removal company is to be only using trucks for salting and the rest being done with heavy equipment. We are currently about 60/40 Heavy to trucks but would like to get that down and a few toolcats might just fit the bill for some of our smaller properties. I'll keep an eye on this thread but thanks again everyone for sharing.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

A Man;746377 said:


> That's great information, thank you. Are aware wether or not they have made any changes on the new ones to prevent this from happeneing? Are there completely different generations, hopefully the newest being the best? I was planning on buying new.


This problem has been remedied AFAIK. Mine went in for the update and has not had a problem since. Before that, we went through 4 or 5 belts.

I did get all new shocks\springs as well, because they started leaking. Not sure if this was a TSB or not.

Had the tilt arm\bracket break several times last year. They made it out of cast and the new one is structural steel, problem solved.

Have a leak in the rear getting fixed now, can't remember the exact issue, but it was causing something to overflow because the oil was going from one side to the other.

Can't think of the other things right now, but it has been more than what I think should have gone wrong. I know PJ isn't too happy with his either.


----------



## sp6x6

I saw one of my friends that does the big HOA'S around here, one has more than 10 miles of gated community. H e said they are dropping the toolcat, to many issues and not heavy duty enough.They run multiple trucks w/ boss v's and 4 SS all large frame, big blowers on them, high flow


----------



## Triple L

hmm. this thread has been vary informative, thanks for all the good info guys! With everything being said, im begining to think keepin' it simple & stupid is the best way... After my experience with my megablade, I dont know if id put a machine like this up to a full plow route, relying on it pretty much 100% with little back-up... Seems like a poor business choice IMO... For me theres nothing worse then unreliable equipment, and that equipment isnt worth $0.10 to me....


----------



## assocpowertrain

dylan;583072 said:


> I'm just starting my third season with my b series. It has over 1200 hours. I have a 7.5' western blade, a 10' pusher box and a 6' blower for it. I'm running truck M/S tires and 800 lbs of weight. deep wet snow will slow down the 10' pusher but I just move the big piles a little bit at a time.
> It's pretty useful in the summer too. Wood spliter, forks, dump box, bucket etc. I use it every day around the yard.


Nice Pics!


----------



## dylan

thanks, I really should remember to take more .... but when the snow is coming down ... i always seem to forget my camera!

It seems everyone is sitting on the same fence. I really like my toolcat but it does make many trips to the dealer. I rent a second tc during the winter and it has been pretty good but it has had some small issues too.

Last season instead of purchasing another toolcat I got a V417 for the larger parking lots and it has been very good. It feels like 3x the machine compared to the tc but there is no room for another person and no bed in the back. It only goes 25 kph so it is a bit slower down the road.

I ended up adding a New Holland T4030 (75hp) tractor with an inverse blower for a residential route. With the 40 kph tranny and 8' blower it is quite a bit faster than the tc for residential applications.


----------



## Grass Master

This past fall we picked up a new "D" series Toolcat, although it has had some quirks(like the windshield wasn't glued on the top and 1/3 of the way down) everyone who operates it has the same reaction "how have we servived without one of these for this long". We love this machine and I would add another to our fleet in a heartbeat. The 'cat in the pic is not ours, it is a loaner supplied by the dealer free of charge for three weeks until ours arrived, the attachments are ours. It is used for snow removal, dirt work, and pulling a 16 foot sprayer I love my toolcat.

Is anyone else wondering why I have snow on my blade whit now snow on the ground?


----------



## ryde307

Bringing this back up.
Wondering are people still in the same place? Still having problems but also loving them? I am thinking of getting one for it own route. Its fairly tight some driveway some commercial. It would drive from site to site. I just am wondering about reliability.


----------



## Herm Witte

ryde307;975838 said:


> Bringing this back up.
> Wondering are people still in the same place? Still having problems but also loving them? I am thinking of getting one for it own route. Its fairly tight some driveway some commercial. It would drive from site to site. I just am wondering about reliability.


Our 1 year old 5600 has been very reliable. A few issues that were taken care of during the summer. It has its own route and has a place in our fleet. We have a 10' Daniels staight blade on it, and have a v-plow and snowblower available for it as well.

Herm Witte


----------



## muff

We our on our second season with our D series as well. We have a lot of very small, tightly packed lots (full of cars) and it is the best. We run the heavy duty bobcat blade with trip edge, and wings that fold back. From a visibility standpoint and ability to stack, it is great. Also run a broom for sidewalks. AND, we planned on letting is sit all summer but it actually got quite a bit of use. Very productive in snow. When myself or the other principle of my company get to the shop, the toolcat is always the first machine he or I jumps in.


----------



## ryde307

Well its been a year but we just ordered a new toolcat today. It sounds like alot of the issues have been worked out. I will get pics when it arrives in oct. and once the snow starts coming down.
My question for other toolcat owners is in regard to summer. What do you do with your toolcat in the summer?
also it says it has a rated capacity of 2200 lbs but most say it cant lift a 2000 lb pallet. Can it load and unload pallets from a dump truck?
What tires do you have for winter?


----------



## Advantage

Ryde: How did your toolcat work out so far? I'd like to hear your review on it as we are considering adding one.


----------



## mass1589

?????? Any updates


----------



## Herm Witte

We still run our toolcat puchased Dec. of 2008. It has been reliable and we love its versatality. Actually we lease a second as well with an 8611pp.


----------



## BladeBlowBucket

Herm Witte;1589109 said:


> We still run our toolcat puchased Dec. of 2008. It has been reliable and we love its versatality. Actually we lease a second as well with an 8611pp.


I think the Toolcat is a truly amazing machine !! … I wish I could afford to have one as a second machine to Tag Team with my A-300 year round.

I bought an 8611pp midway thru last winter a major blade upgrade over the blades i've had over the last 30yrs …. My A-300 has been bumped up from 83hp to 105hp (by a fuel pump tech), it has studded H-pattern 8mm trygg chains on all four I have extra counterweight, the Skid w/o my fat butt in it and No attachment weighs in at a hair under #10,000…. the Skid is perfectly matched to the 8611pp and at times it has to grunt a bit …. but a ToolCat with 56hp now this I gotta see  to believe it, I know that its capable of the lift (seeing u'r almost a max ROC of #1750) with a #1500 8611pp …. But how the heck does that mono boom handle the side torque at full wide-out scoop or angled position ??
Not saying I don't believe it, just saying I gotta see this ! …. Again WOW !!


----------



## mass1589

Ive been looking at them online and just cant stomache the price.... I look at a used CAT skidsteer and for the price difference it looks like an easy question. Ive been reading a lot of issues with the toolcats..... Seems like alot of money and breakdowns cant be profitable in a small outfit


----------



## SnowGuy73

Grass Master;793927 said:


> This past fall we picked up a new "D" series Toolcat, although it has had some quirks(like the windshield wasn't glued on the top and 1/3 of the way down) everyone who operates it has the same reaction "how have we servived without one of these for this long". We love this machine and I would add another to our fleet in a heartbeat. The 'cat in the pic is not ours, it is a loaner supplied by the dealer free of charge for three weeks until ours arrived, the attachments are ours. It is used for snow removal, dirt work, and pulling a 16 foot sprayer I love my toolcat.
> 
> Is anyone else wondering why I have snow on my blade whit now snow on the ground?


Nice!


----------



## Buddhaman

We love plowing with our Toolcat. Had it a few years now. Visibility is awesome. Only bad thing is the heat sucks.


----------

